# Your Favorite Asparagus Dish?



## lhanson (Mar 28, 2006)

I developed a dislike for asparagus as a kid and have always avoided it.  Could be due to the lemon jello with mushy asparagus in it that my grandmother used to make for holidays!!  Anyway, was really hungry a few weeks ago and tried some (maybe steamed or roasted) asparagus spears on my plate at The Cheesecake Factory and  I kind of liked them, although they were a little blah.  I was wondering how all of you asparagus lovers like to prepare it?

Lori


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 28, 2006)

I love mine either grilled on the BBQ or roasted in the oven with Extra Virgin Olive Oil sprinkled on it and S & P.  Sometimes I drizzle fresh lemon juice on it too.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm very boring when it comes to veggies.  I like them steamed no butter no lemon, no sauce.

Roasted is good too though.  Make a mixture of salt, pepper, garlic and olive oil.  Cut your veggie into bite size pieces and mix in the oil.  Roast in oven.  Yummers.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Mar 28, 2006)

lhanson said:
			
		

> I developed a dislike for asparagus as a kid and have always avoided it. Could be due to the lemon jello with mushy asparagus in it that my grandmother used to make for holidays!!
> 
> Lori


 

I would hate it also!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 28, 2006)

besides freshly picked, steamed, and buttered, my favourite way is here: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/proscuitto-wrapped-asparagus-9598.html?highlight=asparagus+prosciutto


----------



## GB (Mar 28, 2006)

I used to hate asparagus too. When mom made it she always cooked it to death. They lost the bright green color and became mush. I like mine cooked, but crisp. 

I make them all different ways and love them each way. Sometimes I just steam them and add a little salt or sometimes some olive oil as well. Sometimes I marinate them with other veggies in whatever things I have laying around (olive oil, peanut oil, fish sauce, oyster sauce, garlic, ginger, etc.) and grill them. Crewsk posted a recipe on here a while ago. I don't remember what was in them, but I think butter and lemon and it was delicious. I even like eating them raw.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 28, 2006)

*Asparagus in Stir Fry*

Although there aren't any vegetables that I absolutely won't eat, asparagus has never been high on my list of favorites unless it's covered with hollandaise sauce alongside a nice piece of salmon.

That said, however, I couldn't resist buying a big fresh-looking bunch of it on sale, & developed the following Asian stir-fry dish that is now a staunch favorite around here:

Chicken Asparagus with Oyster/Black Bean Sauce
 
2 boneless skinless chicken breast pieces (about a pound or so), sliced & cut into bitesized pieces 
1 bunch fresh asparagus (about a pound or so), tough ends trimmed & cut into 2" pieces 
2 stalks of Bok Choy, ends trimmed, cut into 1" pieces 
2" piece of fresh Ginger, peeled & minced 
3 large or 6 small cloves of garlic, peeled & chopped 
3 tablespoons Chinese salted/preserved/fermented black beans 
2 tablespoons oyster sauce 
3 tablespoons dry sherry 
1 teaspoon oriental chile paste/sauce 
8 fresh shitake mushrooms, stemmed & quartered 
3 tablespoons or so Peanut or vegetable oil for stirfrying 
Cooked Jasmine Rice for serving.
 
Soak salted preserved beans in hot tap water to cover & let sit for 15 minutes. Drain beans, add garlic, & mash together with a fork to make a rough paste. Add sherry, oyster sauce, & chile paste & stir.
 
Bring a pot of water large enough to hold asparagus pieces to a boil & add all asparagus pieces except for the tips. Boil for 2 minutes, then add tips & boil for another minute. Drain.
 
Make rice according to package directions & set aside.
 
Heat wok (or large frying/saute pan) until drop of water sizzles. Add oil & swirl. 
Add Bok Choy & ginger & stirfry for 1 minute. Add chicken pieces & continue stirfrying until chicken is just about cooked thru. Add mushrooms & stirfry for another minute. Add blanched asparagus & bean paste mixture & stir for another minute. (If there isn't enough moisture in the pan, you can add a splash or 2 of water or chicken broth.) 
 
Serve over Jasmine Rice.


----------



## GB (Mar 28, 2006)

Here is Crewsk's Recipe.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 28, 2006)

I like it grilled to get a few bar marks on it with a knob of anchovy and parsley (and a touch of garlic) butter over it.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 28, 2006)

lighly peel the butt end, roll in olive oil and season, add a littl eminced garlic, roast until hot and just lightly browned (20 min, shake pan every 5 or so) toss on a 1/4 tsp o fherb de provence and shake pan again to meld flavors, serve.

or lightly steam and serve with chipotle mayo dipping sauce!  wow!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 28, 2006)

One way we all love other than steamed crisp and dunk in mayo, is to roast the asparagus in the oven after you first drizzle with evoo, coarse salt and a little black pepper. Cook about 10-12 min depends on how crisp or done you like it..Remove from oven and let cool eough so you can handle it. Wrap in prosciutto and lay on platter. pour the evoo from the roasting pan over the platter of asparagus adding more evoo if need be. Then grate some parmesan over the whole thing...

kadesma


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 28, 2006)

asparagus with garlic butter... served with penne.


----------



## GB (Mar 28, 2006)

kadesma can you hear my stomach growling now?


----------



## kadesma (Mar 28, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> kadesma can you hear my stomach growling now?


Sorry GB, wish I could send you some, I have some roasting right now 


kadesma


----------



## corazon (Mar 28, 2006)

This is a favorite of mine
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/tnt-farfalle-with-asparagus-orange-and-basil-sauce-18268.html?highlight=asparagus+orange
I'll probably make it this weekend now that I'm thinking of it!


----------



## JohnL (Mar 28, 2006)

For me, plain is best. Either brushed with garlic infused oil and grilled, or steamed till tender crisp and dressed with melted butter


----------



## auntdot (Mar 28, 2006)

Asparagus any style.

But agree with Sizzlin that baked is high on the list.

My method is close to Sizzlin's.

Usually put evoo in pan (1/4 inch maybe) and then fry some finely sliced garlic.

Then filter out the garlic, add asparagus to the pan and roast at 350.

Then at the end add freshly grated Parmesan cheese.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 28, 2006)

*aspargus season*

they are about ready to be available from the local farmers here.  strawberries and aspargus same time.  two of my favorites.  

way I like aspargus is steamed to just crisp tender.  two poached eggs on top w/hollandaise sauce.  since I am the only one who likes eggs, I make it for myself when no one eating at home.  really wonderful w/slice of toasted bread.  


I can eat aspargus any time of the year but preferably fresh.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 29, 2006)

Asparagus went on sale today.  Going to be going to the store tomorrow.  Wish my brother would get down here from MI to show me where that asparagus grows near my hometown.  But i have to wait till Easter weekend.


----------



## wardstewart (Mar 29, 2006)

The lemon  jello sounds grotesque!

Be reminded that Asparagus does not need to be *COOKED* Like modern corn on the cob it only has to be made hot enough to hold the butter.


----------



## RDG (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't make any comment on lemon jello..... 
Two very simple ways, that I was sure to be the most common....
*Eggs and asparagus*. Boil asparagus, than put it in a pan with some butter, and crash two eggs over. Simple, quick and good. Possibly, use the white ones, those fully edible. 
*Asparagus and bacon*. An appetizer. Use only the green points of asparagus: boil them, wind up four or five of them  with a slice of bacon, and put in the oven till bacon is crispy.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Mar 30, 2006)

My favorite is probably just to drizzle a little oil on them, a dash of salt, and then onto the drill with 'em!

They go great with just about any type of grilled food. 

John


----------



## GB (Mar 30, 2006)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> then onto the drill with 'em!


John likes his food spinning fast


----------



## ronjohn55 (Mar 30, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> John likes his food spinning fast


 
Talk about a salad spinner!!  

Yeah, um, that should have been GRILL....  

John


----------



## amber (Mar 30, 2006)

I like mine with butter and lemon.  Another favorite is to par-boil or steam the asparagus, lay in a glass baking dish and top with slices of hard boiled eggs, and then sharp cheddar cheese.  Bake until cheese is golden.  Very yummy, though not terribly healthy.


----------



## Constance (Mar 30, 2006)

I like to saute mine for a few minutes in a little olive oil and a pat of butter with a bit of minced garlic, S&P, then give them a good squeeze of lemon juice, cover, reduce heat, and let steam until tender. 
Any leftover cooked asparagus you have is wonderful on a salad the next day. 
We also like it in creamy pasta dishes and stir fries. 

We also actually like canned asparagus spears too...just chill them in the fridge and serve with a dollup of your favorite salad dressing. Kim likes his with French or Catalina. I like mine naked. If you want to be fancy, garnish with a few strips of pimento.


----------



## RMS (Mar 30, 2006)

grilled or roasted! Yum!


----------



## Swann (Mar 30, 2006)

wardstewart said:
			
		

> The lemon  jello sounds grotesque!
> 
> Be reminded that Asparagus does not need to be *COOKED* Like modern corn on the cob it only has to be made hot enough to hold the butter.


I could not agree more. I think most of us disliked many veggies that we were served as children because they were severly over cooked. Who wants a mushy veg? Asparagas is good uncooked too. 

I always make asparagas soup when the price is right or I have extra. Nothing better! 

My S-I-L makes a casserole that she thinks is delicious and I think is barf time. Canned white asparagas, mushroom soup and hard boiled eggs. Maybe something else in it but I do not think so.


----------



## lhanson (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for all your ideas!  I think I will try roasting them in the oven with some evoo, s&p and maybe some garlic for my first attempt.  Will let you know how it turns out.

How long do you usually roast it and at what temp.?


----------



## Constance (Mar 30, 2006)

RDG, I love asparagus in omelets...I'll try doing it your way. It sounds delicious. 

Another eggey thought: How about putting your egg and asparagus on a toasted English muffin with a slice of cheese and a couple strips of bacon? 

Or you could use Canadian bacon or proscuitto, lay on the asparagus, top with poached egg and Hollandaise Sauce. Hmmm...is that already a dish?


----------



## corazon (Mar 30, 2006)

Something I did not too long ago was baked polenta, topped with ham, asparagus sauteed in garlic & red pepper flakes with provolone melted over the top.


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 31, 2006)

kitchenelf posted a lovely recipe for asparagus lasagna awhile ago. I made it and it was absolutely heavenly! 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/asparagus-lasagna-thinking-of-grumblebee-here-19345.html

~VB


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 31, 2006)

*grumblebee*



			
				grumblebee said:
			
		

> kitchenelf posted a lovely recipe for asparagus lasagna awhile ago. I made it and it was absolutely heavenly!
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/asparagus-lasagna-thinking-of-grumblebee-here-19345.html
> 
> ~VB



thank you for bringing this to our attention.  possibly I did see this but figured I would wait till asparagus came in season to try.  Now is the time to try and i thank you for this reminder.  It does sound wonderful and different.  We are fond of goat cheese and especially asparagus.


Just a brief note:  Strawberries must be in season at the store.  Saw crowd around this guy putting something on the table and to my surprise was big red strawberries.  I am afraid to split apart.  Although they look like a picture, may not have flavor smaller ones do.  I rather have them taste good and not look as good.  Since I bought them will have to see what I got?


----------



## Constance (Mar 31, 2006)

Kitchen, some of those shipped in berries are pretty good anymore. New hybrids and modern growing methods are extending growing seasons and improving quality more and more every day. 
It's the same with lot's of other fruits and vegies.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 31, 2006)

*Hybrid*

Constance, Since you feel that they are good quality that is sure reassuring.  I always pay attention when you submit some kind of recipe.  I feel confident in what you say so I won't be such a skeptic anymore.  Always nice to have someone tell me to not be so particular or is the term peculiar? Times are not the same anymore and I have  to trust things to be better than they were.  Thanks for addressing my comments. Appreciate all your advice.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 12, 2006)

I just winged this for supper yesterday and it was soooo good!!







-the base, 1 puff pastry sheet, circa 24cm/10inch square, with extra 4 strips of the same length, fold them over lengthwise and make a border on each edges. poke the flat surface generously with a fork (to avoid having it rise too much while precooking)

-precook it for about 12 minutes at 210°C/425°C until they are LIGHTLY golden, but not quite thoroughly. Let it cool.

-spread the surface with the mixture of ricotta, grated parmigiano, pinch of nutmeg and white pepper, creamed together (bring the ricotta to a room temperature as it will be easier to mix and spread.)

-cover the ricotta with short slices (2-3 cm or 1 inch, and the whole tips) of pre-steamed asparaguses, then top with smoked provola (or smoked mozzarella can be substituted), cut into small cubes, put it back in the oven at 180°C/350°F, bake it for about 10minutes or the cheese is nicely melted and the border of the pastry is completely golden.


----------

